# Keys tarpon



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Got a chance to fish with my little brother last week in some horrific weather conditions. He’s visited me the last 2 years in hopes of boating his first big poon on fly but couldn’t quite get it done. Lots of eats and jumps but never actually getting the face grab. This years trip seemed to be the tipping point for him. Although the weather was miserable to say the least, he still managed his first 3 tarpon to boat. Here a few pics..































































It seems he finally got it, seeing the fish, reading, feeding and fighting the fish. We had more eats than I can remember, and leadered 8. I’ll admit it was tough! Most shots were close in and and he still can’t cast worth a spit into the wind. But all in all, a successful trip. Also scored his first bone on fly and had a few close calls with permit. Already looking forward to next years adventure.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

That's great! Good job toughing it out through the weather.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Excellent pictures, especially that one with the dark cloud.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice job on the poons.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

Awesome day! Thunderhead in pic 7 looks Biblical!


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice report and pics too. Without decent sunlight I usually feel like I'm pissing into the wind(unless it's slick calm). Way to make it happen instead of just bitching about the weather!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Most excellent!!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Man those conditions look sporty. Nice work!


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Yep, days you live and die by light bottom, low light igniters, and meatballs.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Great report! Love that downpour shot...we've all been there...turning your back to the blowing rain, and all you can do is sit there since you're on the "spot."


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Great shots


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Great job. Sometimes the fishing is better in crappy weather. 

We happen to run 15 miles of coastline last week on the absolute best weather day we had in 2wks only to find one pod of about 20 fish. The buddy I took had about 30 decent shots at them over a course of 30mins on the same fish, changing about 6 diff flies. No eats! Tough fish that had their minds more on procreation than eating. 

Good to see someone is hookin a few poons. Location is key (in your case, Keys! Ha!).


----------

